# Chicago Police Officer shot from point-blank range



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Chicago, Illinois — The Civilian Office of Police Accountability has released officer body-cam videos from a Lawndale incident last month in which two officers and a suspect were shot. The shooting happened in the 1500 block of South Lawndale Avenue about 7:19 a.m. Sunday, May 16, 2021 as officers responded to a ShotSpotter alert of gunfire. Both officers tried to engage the suspect, later identified as 45-year-old Bruce Lua and followed him down an alley. The video shows one officer approaching the suspect with his gun drawn when the suspect immediately opens fire. One video shows an officer falling to the ground as he returns fire. Lua, was hit in the leg, but survived. Lua is now charged with attempted murder and aggravated battery. Both of the injured officers are also okay and were saluted as they left the hospital later that day. 


0:00 - Bodycam: Officer #1 
4:11 - Bodycam: Officer #2 
5:12 - Bodycam: Officer #3 
8:35 - Dashcam footage 
9:25 - Surveillance Video #1 
9:54 - Surveillance Video #2


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Same one I posted yesterday


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

LA Copper said:


> Same one I posted yesterday


Sorry I must have missed it. Not i'm a huge fan of the new MC forum .


----------

